# ok here is my horse! *pics*



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

she is gorgeous!!!!!
Is that a a gypsy braid ( some call it a Lattis braid)
I have done one and I stood there for like 3 hours, coz my horse had a REALLY long mane!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Gorgeous, and i love the braid ! 
Although she looks like she could use a few groceries


----------



## flirt (Nov 11, 2009)

yes it is a gypsy braid it took me about an hour to do, just before i went for a trail ride lol


----------



## flirt (Nov 11, 2009)

yes and we are working on the weight problem now, it was just winter and she loses her appetite though winter for some reason but she is getting back to a healthy weight now


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

She is gorgeous and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello from Ohio


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

she looks lovely, what do you do with her


----------



## flirt (Nov 11, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> she looks lovely, what do you do with her


 i am doing jumping at the moment

she is really just a pleasure horse for me =P


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

hahaha!! The gypsy braid is a really original look!!

I would love to see more photos of horses with Gypsy Braids!! I love them, it is a shame i can't do them on my horse!?


----------



## flirt (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

yay another ASH owner on the forum!


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

She is beautiful! Love the mane


----------



## flirt (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks i loved doing her mane!


----------

